#kubuntu-council 2017-11-13
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, Copied to Backports
<valorie> weeeeee
<tsimonq2> Still got more to go, though ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> http://psifidotos.blogspot.co.uk/2017/11/latte-bug-fix-release-v072.html
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nice
<acheronuk> helloooo. can anyone check? https://kubuntu.org/?p=3590&preview=true
<acheronuk> Latte dock update :)
<acheronuk> I've got go do other stuff for a while. Looks good to me, so pushed.
<mparillo> Changed it's (contraction) to its (possessive).
<acheronuk> TY
<mparillo> Strong with the Obsessive Compulsive Disorder I am.
<sick_rimmit> Hello friends
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> *waves*
<sick_rimmit> I'm just working on a post to Kubuntu Users appealing for marketing and promotional help
<sick_rimmit> as mentioned the other day
<sick_rimmit> OK, I've also written some text for the website frontpage
<sick_rimmit> I'll post both to the KC list for consideration / comment
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> not just share it on a google doc?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> crowd editing :P
<sick_rimmit> Ah ha, that's a thought, I didn't think of
<sick_rimmit> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Lxm0qJjoeoJfyT2_dYx4FdrvihRT8M_fjcnHI6dHJLM/edit?usp=sharing
<valorie> neato
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> build on top of Qt maybe?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> maybe a mention of LibreOffice?
<sick_rimmit> Ooo yes definetly mention LibreOffice
<valorie> power just went off, so I'll be kicked offline any minute
<acheronuk> :/
<valorie> as predicted!
<valorie> only 40 mins; that ain't bad
<valorie> wind is supposed to last /gust for another 6 hours
#kubuntu-council 2017-11-15
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hello, email to users gathered a volunteer to help with case studies, article writing and social media YaY!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Great. I really needs to follow up on looking for Kubuntu usage on some stuff as *I* promised, but packaging keeps distracting me! :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> YouTube efforts are working 😁 subscribers and views going up good job.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'll onboard Stefan, and then introduce you to him, hopefully he can work with you @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Back later got to get ready for work.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Ok. That sounds good
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 475 subs on YouTube
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Good
<clivejo> be nice to make a few short tutorials
<IrcsomeBot> wxl23 was removed by: wxl23
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm -1 on shipping Snaps by default.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: That's my opinion on your email.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie @acheronuk Opinions on that email?
<valorie> I knew you would be
<valorie> I thought it was weird that it came to me and harald
<valorie> personally
<valorie> that makes me uncomfortable, actually
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm +1 btw
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Because it would require a rework of our tooling and Santa hasn't been around ever since I told him the cold hard truth that his baby KDE 4 would be gone soon.
<valorie> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> A *complete* rework at that.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Snaps could be useful
<valorie> you are trying to drive santa away?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, But they aren't in our case.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> he drives himself sometimes tho
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, No, he did it to himself.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> it's not anyone's fault really
<valorie> my issue is that we aren't making the snaps
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> In my honest opinion, shipping Snaps by default makes Kubuntu useless in a world of KDE Neon
<valorie> however, neon IS
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's my point
<valorie> therefore we can offer them
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> we should offer them but not just ship snap KDE software
<valorie> i would not like to ship them by default
<valorie> but to offer them -- yes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Me neither
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> As a matter of fact, Lubuntu doesn't even ship snapd by default any more.
<valorie> otoh, we might end up alone in Ubuntu by shipping Real Software
<valorie> but anyway, this disussion should be on the list, not here
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's not correct.
#kubuntu-council 2017-11-16
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @tsimonq2, Is that fixable ? What do we need to do ? How do we contact him ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @tsimonq2, Got some really interesting statistics on our YouTube channel I will share with you on Friday at the meeting
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @Sick_Rimmit, No.
<acheronuk> [17:23] <acheronuk> oSoMoN: hi. I notice you upload Libreoffice. do you anticipate Libreoffice 6 getting into Bionic if it's out on schedule?
<acheronuk> [17:30] <jbicha> acheronuk: we've always taken the Libreoffice releases since LibreOffice's release schedule is based on making it easy for Ubuntu
<acheronuk> so should be able to get the new Qt5 plugin :) ^^^
<acheronuk> [17:35] <oSoMoN> acheronuk, yes, according to libreoffice's release plan, 6.0 should be in bionic
<acheronuk> valorie: ^^^
<ahoneybun> valorie: snaps are still real software btw
<ahoneybun> just needed to correct that
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, No they aren't, they're yaml files...
<ahoneybun> it still is the same software silly
<ahoneybun> I will fight to death over this
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, What email?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, To kubuntu-devel about Snaps
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> Not sure what I think. Or lets say, I have mixed feelings.
 * clivejo pours a whiskey 
 * acheronuk pours some of clivejo's whiskey
 * clivejo evil watches
<valorie> yes, it's real software, BUT
<valorie> acheronuk: good to hear about LO
#kubuntu-council 2017-11-17
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @Sick_Rimmit I hope to be at the meeting later, but I could need to skip some or all of it if other things call on me.
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> Hopefully won't happen, but just doing the FYI now.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> No problem, @acheronuk hope to catch up with you then 😃
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> https://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/kubuntu-aardvark.html
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> damn
<clivejo> savage
<valorie> hmmm, he experienced a lot of bugs I didn't
<valorie> weird, other than mtp still sometimes dying, dunno
<valorie> not good feedback though
<acheronuk> valorie: been pointed out on Reddit that "Still better than Ubuntu ;p https://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-aardvark.html 1/10"
<acheronuk> He really hates Artful!
<valorie> that's too bad
<valorie> so far, I'm loving it
<valorie> and soon will jump to bionic I think
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Having a little trouble gettting into BBB
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> should be there in a min
<valorie> what's the meeting?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @Sick_Rimmit, Same here
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh boy, Updates to restart
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Sorry, very sorry will be right there
<valorie> don't really have time for a meeting today, but perhaps I'll listen
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Sure thing, it's mostly building on what has been discussed before, and defining direcion
<valorie> ok
<valorie> someone give me the link?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> STandby
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Conf room
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Agenda
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> https://phabricator.kde.org/T7101
<valorie> wow, falkon rocks
<valorie> I can finally hear rik!
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Ouch nearly there sorry
<valorie> yes, grayback or greyback
<valorie> Irish
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> thanks
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> In bed now, but thank you all for your time, and input this evening, I think that was a very useful meeting 😁
<wxl> i'll make sure to join when bbb finally gets html5 :)
#kubuntu-council 2017-11-18
<valorie> wxl: it worked great in Falkon!
<valorie> and they are working on html5
<wxl> valorie: waiiiiiiiit you're already using it on the server? i didn't think they were ready?
<valorie> using it from Clive's ppa
<valorie> working SUPER
<valorie> I hardly use chrome anymore
<valorie> and FF not at all
<wxl> oh i grok that you were using falkon and that it works and that's cool. i was asking about the server side and html5.
<valorie> oh, I dunno
<valorie> Just Works
<wxl> i stopped using chrome a while back. and i've been happy with firefox. you no likey?
<valorie> falkon never asked about flash
<wxl> i'm super paranoid about the recent flash CVE
<valorie> I was using ff for some sites that wouldn't work anywhere else
<valorie> genealogy sites
<valorie> now that they do, ciao everything else
<wxl> and that's mainly because falkon Just Works and it's KDE/Qt so you don't need to bother with Firefox's weird widgets?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> I haven't added anything
<valorie> never see ads
<valorie> etc
<wxl> nice
<valorie> almost retro in that way
<valorie> when the web Just Worked
<wxl> :)
<wxl> well when the most complicated thing it had to render was blinking text and animated banners.. XD
<wxl> *I* remember those days
<wxl> Netscape!
<valorie> I'm old so I remember those halcyon days
<valorie> before blink even
<valorie> or banners
<valorie> or ads, or spam
<valorie> of course it was text only, and slow
<valorie> but so what
<valorie> it worked
<wxl> wait
<wxl> what about
<wxl> gopher?
<valorie> I've used it
<valorie> but I've never been good with raw databases
<valorie> and I believe that's what its primary purpose was
<valorie> I sorta stuck to stuff I was interested in which back then was mostly genealogy
<valorie> and that was early lists and news
<valorie> fidonet before that.....
<valorie> which was mostly newsgroups
<valorie> and a few BBSs
<valorie> google groups is not the same as the good old days
<valorie> but there is better stuff now, so I don't miss it
<valorie> it was fun while it lasted
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> Marius Nestor has been asking me about snaps by default/adoption for 18.04
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> all I could say is nothing is set yet, and we would have the same issues as Neon
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> This is something we should probably discuss properly in next BBB meeting, as well as on lists
<acheronuk> http://news.softpedia.com/news/snaps-are-coming-to-ubuntu-18-04-by-default-kubuntu-could-also-adopt-them-518614.shtml
<acheronuk> so, how the hell do I use matrix?
 * acheronuk goes to look for idiot's guide
<clivejo> when you learn, show me
<acheronuk[m]> clivejo: hmmmm
<clivejo> you don't appear to be terribly impressed
<acheronuk> it's ok
<acheronuk> maybe I would like it better on another client
<acheronuk> just on riot atm, and it's a bit meh!
#kubuntu-council 2017-11-19
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Just having one of my entrepreneurial ideas.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> At the meeting on Friday we talked about paid developer positions, and I got to putting my thinking cap on
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> How about creating a membership club, where members contribute a monthly amount. I'm not thinking Patreon, but something more like nationbuilder.com - This provides for a central Kubuntu group, along with chapters ( or sub groups )
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Really it's designed for political parties, but there is so much overlap, we could use a toll like that for community growth, which is pretty much what a political party does.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> The funds raised from the members gets used to develop our core, providing funding for growth and development.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Just a crazy idea at this point, but if the KC thinks it worth pursuing I can look into it in more detail.
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @Sick_Rimmit, I disagree with not using Patreon — it's a platform that many people recognize and are already on (including myself) and has shown great success for flavors like Ubuntu MATE, who get upwards of $1700 a month.
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Screws over people outside the US though
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Ubuntu MATE is a British project :P
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Depends what you do with the money
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Its fine for people in the US
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> It's worth looking at the nation holder link, it's much more than Paterson, it's about community development
<clivejo> the EU see it as exporting a service so 20% VAT is payable
<clivejo> 5% Transaction fee, 5% Patreon fee
<clivejo> and then transfering $ to £
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> But the UK isn't part of the EU :P
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> *runs*
<clivejo> unfortunately it is
<clivejo> if you do decide to go patreon, be better to setup a US part
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> I'm still behind Patreon
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Same
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> We actually agree on something :P
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> if you do, let me recommend you :P
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> The US think might be a issue but we can use a US bank and transfer. I know the convert rate will be a but off but it's possible
<valorie> the tools all suck, for sure
#kubuntu-council 2019-11-12
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/dus5sn/janayugom_the_south_indian_daily_newspaper_has/
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Big Daddy linux are doing Kubuntu as their distro challenge this week. They have asked if anyone from Kubuntu will be available to go on their live streem on Saturday?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> (a) I don't do livestream appearences, (b) it will be about 2am UK time, and (c) I DON'T DO LIVE STREAM APPEARENCES!
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> so maybe someone US side can?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I can't
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @Valoriez
<valorie> Saturday? I'll be at SeaGL
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Yep, I can do it
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Who do I need to be put InTouch with at Big Daddy
#kubuntu-council 2019-11-13
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit, @BigDaddyLinux
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Great I have sent a message 😁
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nxa4LCpR9xM
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Just a bit dramatic on the music!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @Sick_Rimmit let me know if you need another person or if you can't make it. I think I would be able to but if I had a time and date it would be good.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> https://bigdaddylinux.com/bdll/#bdll-challenges
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> "US Edition Saturdays at 8 PM Eastern"
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> This Saturday
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Ah damn. I MAY BE able to do it. There is Superfan this weekend for the company.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> I will be there 😁
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi Council, please could I ask you to review this contract of understanding, in regard to Kubuntu Laptops. A trademark agreement has been agreed, and I would like your blessing for me to proceed. … https://docs.google.com/document/d/12PttOinOAuWETQsyNR3AJAqMbvGJfZ24YMH9_3rmBZ4/edit?usp=drivesdk
<valorie> I see some typos, but I guess for a legal doc not a huge impediment
<valorie> oh, editing is on, so I'll fix
<valorie> this still needs fixing, and I don't know how: Compared to other Linux laptop vendors, MSM and KC have the following Unique Selling Points:
<valorie> MSM & KC -- is that meant to be Kubuntu Council?
<valorie> @Sick_Rimmit I fixed as I thought was clear, and left one note in the text -- there is a link to the spreadsheet that IMO should be removed
<valorie> other than that, it gets my +1
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> MindShareManagement (MSM) and the Kubuntu Council (KC)
<valorie> and my thanks to you for taking it up and running with it
<valorie> @ahoneybun -- imo KC should not be mentioned in that sentence
<valorie> our sole role is an ad page on the website
<valorie> I spelled out MSM and KC everywhere
<valorie> such abbreviations make it more legalese and less clear
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Agreed.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> It's odd that it's just two months. Not even a quarter.
<valorie> right
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @Sick_Rimmit I believe we need 4/6 votes correct?
<valorie> well, it is what it is
<valorie> @Sick_Rimmit I left a note on that link
<valorie> leaving it or removing it doesn't change my vote
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> @valorie, I think we'll do a leading story, a news page, and link on the sponsorship page. Be great if we could do some social media about it, once the pages are up.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> @ahoneybun, That would provide quorum yes.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Thanks for all the input, I will give the doc a thorough re-read tomorrow
<valorie> @Sick_Rimmit do you need the vote on the KC list?
<valorie> or is here good enough
<valorie> if you need a vote on the list it would be good to include the link to the doc (non-editable) and ask for a quick vote
<valorie> I'm trying to wrap other business today so I can prepare tomorrow for SeaGL
<valorie> will not be on IRC Fri/Sat
<valorie> and now I need to restart, sorry
#kubuntu-council 2019-11-14
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> It's a +1 from me @Sick_Rimmit
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> I think the acknowledgement here (on Telegram, and IRC logged ) is good enough.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> After all at this stage it is 2 month's or 100 units. Of course I will put together an announcement to the lists explaining our decision, and a read only version and details, which I will documents to our phabricator. I will try to do that in the next 24 hours
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Hopefully, I can talk about it on Big Daddy Linux too
<valorie> I'll try to keep up once I get swept up by SeaGL
<valorie> I'll have Telegram at least
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Hope you have a lovely time 😁
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Kubuntu Community fund?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Can that be nailed down to the one that we (Riddell) controls? It sounds a little vague.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> I am really not sure if I can pin it down, but there is something that does not sit right for me. At the moment please take me as a +0
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Same here, I'm a +0 until further notice
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Sure @RikMills can you ask Me Russell for the Sort Code and Account number, I can get that mandated on the document
#kubuntu-council 2019-11-15
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Apologies Councillors there is double message on the KC mailing list, my Gmail went and sent it half done. The one with VOTE in the subject line is the relevant message. Thanks
#kubuntu-council 2019-11-16
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I am sorry, but I am so tired today, I can not stay up any longer to do the BigDaddy Linux show. @ahoneybun would you be able to make it ?
#kubuntu-council 2019-11-17
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Looks like 8pm?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Oh 6pm my time. Um I'm at work atm.
